# Bubba And Malia Eat Dinner



## magicre

it was fish night tonight, along with a chicken foot and lamb heart.

nice well rounded meal with a little emu oil to top the frozen sardine malia hates.





































the pugalard gets his cut up because his mouth is physically wider than his throat can accomodate. when i fed him bigger pieces, he horked. 

needless to say, i cut things up for him. 

with malia, since she hates fish, truly hates fish, i cut them up for her or we'd still be in the kitchen.

please don't ask me why i even bother with bowls. i like them. 

the minute i set down their food, they take the food out and put it on the towel. 

then, they eat.

and i just ordered bowls from wag. LOL


----------



## Love my lab

Now that looks like a real good meal from some amazing bowls


----------



## whiteleo

I like bowls too, not as pretty as yours....LOL But at least mine leave their food in the bowls and don't drag it around...


----------



## xellil

I think the bowls are for us, not them - although they do look gorgeous!

And I am glad to see your photos of sardines. They look like mine. When I cut them up after they were pretty well thawed the stomach squished out and I didn't know if everyone's sardines were like that but I see yours have the stomachs in there.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

I love the bowls  I wonder what my two will do. I will probably start out by feeding them in bowls and see what they decide to do.


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Looks Delicious (for a dog ofcourse)


----------



## Sprocket

Malia reminds me of my moms dog. They look very similar. What kind of mutt is Malia?


I love your orange bowls!


----------



## Donna Little

Only we could appreciate the beauty of that meal...:thumb:
Have you stuck with one meal a day? If so, how's it working out? I have been trying to change times that my guys eat to stop the crazed scheduled feeding time insanity. They used to eat at about 7:30 AM and 4 PM. Today I fed them at about 11 and they haven't had dinner yet. It's starting to get a little better but they still get me up at sunrise and stay in a state of excited anticipation for a little while. It was much calmer today and I actually had to call the rest of them in once I started feeding a couple of them. That was a first. No noise, (Bailey, Bri, Nat) just eating. So nice....
Notice it's just the Min Pins mentioned here.....


----------



## magicre

Love my lab said:


> Now that looks like a real good meal from some amazing bowls





Love my lab said:


> Now that looks like a real good meal from some amazing bowls


wait until you see the new ones.....i've had those for three years....and now the bottom is chipped....as if the dogs care.


----------



## magicre

robin, i can only be thankful they keep the food on the towel...

the next bowls are pear green with polka dots. 

============

nikie, those sardines are frozen. only way they'll eat fish.
they are whole, not gutted. at all. brains, eyes, and all.

of course, the bowls are for us....it's not as if the dogs have ever commented....

they don't even say thank you for feeding us.

=====================

lovemydogsalways: most of the time if i'm feeding one protein, it just goes on the towel....but if i'm giving them a little variety, easier to deliver in a bowl.
=====================

averyandaudrey.....malia doesn't think so. hates fish days LOL
=================

sprocket: malia is a cardigan corgi mix. i think she has some blue heeler and lab in her. other than that, who knows?

i loved my orange bowls too. i have copper hair. and orange is a good colour for me....alas, one bowl is chipped and shall be replaced with these.

Signature Housewares Paws Bowl - Free Shipping
=======================

donna....the one meal a day is working great.....they get a tiny bit with their pills in the morning. probably a quarter to half ounce....i don't bother changing times....it's my convenience, not theirs. i am pretty scheduled...

at some point, i will stop the morning tiny bit of meat......but i don't see why. i take my vitamins in the a.m., so they take their supps in the a.m.

are you trying to go once a day?
=====================


----------



## chowder

I showed your pretty pictures to Rocky, just so he could see what "real" dogs eat. I tried him on venison today and he took one sniff and walked away. Then he pouted the whole day because he was so hungry.

You are so lucky that your angels eat so well and so willingly (and Bubba is NOT a 'pugalard', he's big boned!!)


----------



## Donna Little

magicre said:


> donna....the one meal a day is working great.....they get a tiny bit with their pills in the morning. probably a quarter to half ounce....i don't bother changing times....it's my convenience, not theirs. i am pretty scheduled...
> 
> at some point, i will stop the morning tiny bit of meat......but i don't see why. i take my vitamins in the a.m., so they take their supps in the a.m.
> 
> are you trying to go once a day?
> =====================


While I know this would have to be easier, I think I'll probably stick to 2 a day. I asked hubby what he thought and he doesn't want them to eat all their food at once, (no real reason why) just doesn't. Probably because he doesn't feed them...
I have always been pretty scheduled and fed at the same time. When they ate kibble they would get excited about eating but not like they do now. When the sun comes up they start. The older Min Pins sleep in the rubber room and they are the worst. Nat sleeps with me and she starts attacking me at around 7 AM. I seriously need a camera on me when she starts because I can't explain how crazy she is. She'll just start biting any skin she can find that isn't covered up; hands, feet, legs, whatever... 
If she could talk she'd be screaming, "It's morning! I see light! I'm starving! Can you hear me?! I'm starving! I could die! Hey lady, get up!!! And yet she's so freakin' cute it's really hard to be annoyed with her for more than 30 seconds. What can I say, I'm a sucker for the tiny idiots....
Then at about 3:45 the frenzy starts again. Pretty much just the Min Pins but they get everyone else riled up too and they follow me and stare intently, barking, growling, pleading to be fed. I love them but they can be a bit trying at times....
So I've started making them wait for a while, hoping eventually stepping out of the bed doesn't mean food is about to hit the floor. They're still anticipating it but the craziness stops after a minute now so I'm getting there. One minute at a time....:wacko:


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Yummy dinner. Boy, having small dogs must be nice feeding wise. My beasts are eating me out of house and home. But its ok, I love them. 

I use bowls too. And the kicker is, Sargeant is afraid of bowls. When he eats out of them, if they tip or move they freak him out. So he just stares at me until I tip the food out. When he ate kibble, it was out of a dispensing toy. Dozer sometimes can't get all his food out of his bowl either so he licks it and pushes it until he can't reach it anymore. Sigh, so I end up tipping their bowls for them so the meat falls on the ground. The bowls do have a purpose though. I can portion everything out (we usually do multiple proteins) so I know everyone is eating their correct amount. 

Cute bowls though. I just use boring stainless steel ones (and I have backup plastic ones).


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

I love how the towels are the same orange as the bowls. I can't feed chicken feet anymore.........Kai has room clearing farts when she eats them


----------



## magicre

honest, he's a pugalard....he's got himself a nice little fat pad between him and his ribs...and some rolls around his neck.

true, he's barrel chested, but that's because he didn't breathe the first two years of his life, so his diaphragm expanded abnormally. he can breathe now, but he's my little trucker boy.

yes, they do eat well....as long as they keep it on the towel and don't fight, i'm good if they don't eat out of a bowl....
======================

donna, i think it's within our realm of what little control we have...to choose how we feed our dogs and when. 

=========================

in some ways, wolfsnaps, it's not so easy. i wish i could just throw down a rack of ribs or a whole turkey or whatever.....

bubba is scared of aluminum foil.....so i get it...

i would caution against using plastic..that's the one thing i would not do....since plastic eventually starts to leech into the food.

you're the smart one, feeding out of stainless steel.

but that's probably why he's scared...maybe he sees a distorted reflection...

get cute ceramic ones....
====================

that was co incidence, islandpaws4raw.....and the next set of bowls will be pear green with polka dots.

'course, i do have a green towel too. LOL

my guys have never stopped farting, so it doesn't matter what i feed them.

and if i feed fish and eggs...whew...
==============


----------



## schtuffy

What a hearty (haha, pun?) meal! If I fed that to Louis, it would be diarrhea galore. To this day I can still only feed heart or liver no bigger than the size of a grape. What I would give to have him eat fresh fish! Those bowls are beautiful...I like bowls too, though I only use them once in awhile. Usually once or twice a week I just hand the bowl I thaw his food in when it gets down to the last meal portion. He never fails to take it out and throw it on the floor or onto his crate pad too, LOL. And yes...no plastic bowls for us. Only ceramic or stainless :smile"


----------



## wolfsnaps88

magicre said:


> honest, he's a pugalard....he's got himself a nice little fat pad between him and his ribs...and some rolls around his neck.
> 
> true, he's barrel chested, but that's because he didn't breathe the first two years of his life, so his diaphragm expanded abnormally. he can breathe now, but he's my little trucker boy.
> 
> yes, they do eat well....as long as they keep it on the towel and don't fight, i'm good if they don't eat out of a bowl....
> ======================
> 
> donna, i think it's within our realm of what little control we have...to choose how we feed our dogs and when.
> 
> =========================
> 
> in some ways, wolfsnaps, it's not so easy. i wish i could just throw down a rack of ribs or a whole turkey or whatever.....
> 
> bubba is scared of aluminum foil.....so i get it...
> *
> i would caution against using plastic..that's the one thing i would not do....since plastic eventually starts to leech into the food.*
> 
> you're the smart one, feeding out of stainless steel.
> 
> but that's probably why he's scared...maybe he sees a distorted reflection...
> 
> get cute ceramic ones....
> ====================
> 
> that was co incidence, islandpaws4raw.....and the next set of bowls will be pear green with polka dots.
> 
> 'course, i do have a green towel too. LOL
> 
> my guys have never stopped farting, so it doesn't matter what i feed them.
> 
> and if i feed fish and eggs...whew...
> ==============


You are right. I just like having a backup set for when I forget to run the dishwasher and their stainless steel ones are still dirty. Being that the food is in the actual bowls for less than five minutes, I am not too worried about it. But, if I happen to find anymore clearance ones, I will be sure to buy them a back up stainless steel set. That is one thing I miss about working at Petco, the awesome clearance finds. I got Dozer these huge ones to drink out of, regularly 24.99 for like, 4 bucks! I have a tendency to go against gravity at times. I have gotten ceramic before, and gravity won. But ceramic are usually the cutest, I agree.


----------



## magicre

tiffany, i'm glad to hear this...i'm on this crusade against plastic, though i'm loathe to get rid of my tupperware and rubbermaid containers. i love them and cannot find glass replacements for some of the sizes...

====================

sophie....consider how big your dog is and how big mine are.

he can't eat fish? my guys no longer get diarreah, but they do have loose stools i guess, because i do feed different hearts....

although lamb heart is more gentle than beef and venison is more gentle too. their organs are fed in the morning after they exercise and even then it's only a tiny bit. not so sure i believe in the 10% rule of organs anymore.

but i do rotate liver, kidney and thymus and spleen, one type each day...so they are getting plenty of fat solubles.

=========================


----------



## magicre

chowder said:


> I showed your pretty pictures to Rocky, just so he could see what "real" dogs eat. I tried him on venison today and he took one sniff and walked away. Then he pouted the whole day because he was so hungry.
> 
> You are so lucky that your angels eat so well and so willingly (and Bubba is NOT a 'pugalard', he's big boned!!)


angels...hah. bubba, the other day, launched his bad self against the screen door so hard, he practically broke the screen and scared my neighbour half to death. i should have opened the door and let him go.

so, are you going to feed mr. rocky the venison he wouldn't eat last night?


----------



## Donna Little

Chowder I can't imagine having dogs that would walk away from raw food. Even Tommy, who had to be begged into eating every day loved his raw when I started feeding it. 
This morning I got up a little after 7, the dogs went out to potty, came back in a looked at me expectantly for a minute and then just went and laid down! No insanity for the first time in the morning! I ate breakfast, checked emails, did a little laundry, and at about 8:30 I started feeding. Three were in the rubber room with me and they ate at a normal pace instead of at the speed of light. The others started coming in one at a time when they realized I was feeding and there was NO noise. I was so happy! So apparently losing the schedule is finally paying off! 
Now if I could only get them to stop barking when they see strangers, or hear a noise, or when someone knocks on the door, or the wind blows....:twitch: Then my life would be near perfection....


----------



## Caty M

I'll take one Malia, please!


----------



## magicre

Caty M said:


> I'll take one Malia, please!


send me your address. i'll be right over LOL....whiniest dog i've ever met. we don't call her 'pity girl' for nothing.

but you have to give me tess.


----------



## magicre

Donna Little said:


> Chowder I can't imagine having dogs that would walk away from raw food. Even Tommy, who had to be begged into eating every day loved his raw when I started feeding it.
> This morning I got up a little after 7, the dogs went out to potty, came back in a looked at me expectantly for a minute and then just went and laid down! No insanity for the first time in the morning! I ate breakfast, checked emails, did a little laundry, and at about 8:30 I started feeding. Three were in the rubber room with me and they ate at a normal pace instead of at the speed of light. The others started coming in one at a time when they realized I was feeding and there was NO noise. I was so happy! So apparently losing the schedule is finally paying off!
> Now if I could only get them to stop barking when they see strangers, or hear a noise, or when someone knocks on the door, or the wind blows....:twitch: Then my life would be near perfection....


that is excellent news.

you just have to lower your standards a bit. LOL. i keep trying, but dogs barking on tv and knocks on the door set the pug off.....and malia lets out one bark just to instigate because she has those bat ears.


----------



## Caty M

magicre said:


> send me your address. i'll be right over LOL....whiniest dog i've ever met. we don't call her 'pity girl' for nothing.
> 
> but you have to give me tess.


Her and Willow can have a senior whining fest together.. they would be great friends, I think. :heh:


----------



## Donna Little

magicre said:


> that is excellent news.
> 
> you just have to lower your standards a bit. LOL. i keep trying, but dogs barking on tv and knocks on the door set the pug off.....and malia lets out one bark just to instigate because she has those bat ears.


I can assure you the standards around here are set pretty low. :biggrin: If they weren't I'd live in a constant state of disappointment. 
The lawn guys showed up a few minutes after I posted so the peace and quiet was a thing of the past for a little while. You'd think they'd get used to it after a while but not my guys. It's like a new adventure every time they show up to cut grass.


----------



## Caty M

Donna Little said:


> I can assure you the standards around here are set pretty low. :biggrin: If they weren't I'd live in a constant state of disappointment.
> The lawn guys showed up a few minutes after I posted so the peace and quiet was a thing of the past for a little while. You'd think they'd get used to it after a while but not my guys. It's like a new adventure every time they show up to cut grass.


Hey- look at the bright side- no one will ever rob your house- they'd have no ankles left. :heh:

I love your crew!


----------



## Donna Little

Caty M said:


> Hey- look at the bright side- no one will ever rob your house- they'd have no ankles left. :heh:
> 
> I love your crew!



Ha ha, no they probably wouldn't! It would be great though if my crew could figure out what REAL stranger danger was. If people show up with lawn equipment, they're probably gooood strangers. If they show up with guns and masks, they're probably baaaad strangers. Get it straight little dogs!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Mine won't eat fish either. I give them salmon oil to make up for that. I have pretty stainless steel bowls that are mostly used for water. LOL. If Tanis is getting several pieces of meat then I'll put it in the bowl for him to drag out at his leisure. When Brooklyn the bulldog stays over, she eats out of the bowl like a lady. Miss Tiffa can't eat her food in one place. She drags it all over, under the bed, in the cat condo, in her crate... has to make sure she's got every hair and piece of lint possible on it before she'll finish. She also takes a break and leaves it in a hiding spot - until Tanis comes looking for it. Then she chases him off and finishes.


----------



## Sprocket

magicre said:


> send me your address. i'll be right over LOL....whiniest dog i've ever met. we don't call her 'pity girl' for nothing.
> 
> but you have to give me tess.


We call those dogs "Snivelers" around these parts


----------



## magicre

mischiefgrrl said:


> Mine won't eat fish either. I give them salmon oil to make up for that. I have pretty stainless steel bowls that are mostly used for water. LOL. If Tanis is getting several pieces of meat then I'll put it in the bowl for him to drag out at his leisure. When Brooklyn the bulldog stays over, she eats out of the bowl like a lady. Miss Tiffa can't eat her food in one place. She drags it all over, under the bed, in the cat condo, in her crate... has to make sure she's got every hair and piece of lint possible on it before she'll finish. She also takes a break and leaves it in a hiding spot - until Tanis comes looking for it. Then she chases him off and finishes.


i can't have that. i see pics of some dogs, leisurely eating on the couch cover, the rug....i just can't.

if i taught them nothing, i taught them to at least keep it on the towel. 

as far as eating fish? when i started out, the one thing bill told me to do was the tough love thing. when we got to fish, it was eat or starve, malia. 

bubba would eat paint.


----------



## magicre

Sprocket said:


> We call those dogs "Snivelers" around these parts


call it what you will. almost thirteen years of her whining....and crying and we have to beg her to get onto the bed...acting like the victim because bubba's in her spot, no matter what spot he's in.


----------



## magicre

Donna Little said:


> I can assure you the standards around here are set pretty low. :biggrin: If they weren't I'd live in a constant state of disappointment.
> The lawn guys showed up a few minutes after I posted so the peace and quiet was a thing of the past for a little while. You'd think they'd get used to it after a while but not my guys. It's like a new adventure every time they show up to cut grass.


add to that, bubba. we do NOT eat your dried pizzle stick on the couch blankie. and every single time, he's on what he thinks is HIS blankie, eating that damned bully stick.


----------



## xellil

Rebel is a whiner too. Sometimes it's almost embarrassing. He's a large tough looking dog who carries around a stuffed toy and cries just like a cartoon dog at EVERYTHING.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Oh there's no eating on furniture in my home... Tanis has a throw rug that he noms on and Tiffa drags it on the floor - but eventually eats it in the same place in the cat condo.

Poor Bubba The Hutt.... does he know how he's being teased on here?


----------



## magicre

xellil said:


> Rebel is a whiner too. Sometimes it's almost embarrassing. He's a large tough looking dog who carries around a stuffed toy and cries just like a cartoon dog at EVERYTHING.


and, i the idiot, want to know why.

she has had a home with us since she was not even five weeks old. yeah, yeah, beginnings are rough, still scared of the wind.

but other than that, this dog has been pampered for almost thirteen years. pampered.

didn't make her come in. didn't make her go out. never hit her. never raised our voices because she would cower. 

so i want to know why.

some of us have had rough childhoods....and we don't whine. daily. minute by minute.


----------



## xellil

magicre said:


> and, i the idiot, want to know why.
> 
> she has had a home with us since she was not even five weeks old. yeah, yeah, beginnings are rough, still scared of the wind.
> 
> but other than that, this dog has been pampered for almost thirteen years. pampered.
> 
> didn't make her come in. didn't make her go out. never hit her. never raised our voices because she would cower.
> 
> so i want to know why.
> 
> some of us have had rough childhoods....and we don't whine. daily. minute by minute.


Yep, you'd think by now she'd forget about what happened before she was old enough to be weaned. I sure don't remember what I was doing or what scared me when I was an infant.

I don't know why Rebel does it either but he's not as bad as Malia - maybe it's just being high strung naturally.

Too bad dogs can't talk! Or whine legibly, as the case may be for our whiners.


----------



## Sprocket

Some dogs are just that way.

My ex boyfriend had a sniveler. We had raised him from a pup. Never a tough day in his life yet he was constantly sniveling.


----------



## magicre

i understand rough beginnings...

and i can see why a dog might live in the now but remembers the past.

she drives me crazy with this constant whining.....if bubba is in her bed....there are two beds in every room.....

if bubba is in her spot. if we are on the couch and she wants to come up. none of my dogs have to ask permission to come onto the couch. people do, but they don't.

arghhhh.


----------



## magicre

mischiefgrrl said:


> Oh there's no eating on furniture in my home... Tanis has a throw rug that he noms on and Tiffa drags it on the floor - but eventually eats it in the same place in the cat condo.
> 
> Poor Bubba The Hutt.... does he know how he's being teased on here?


bubba the hutt.....i just spit my green juice all over my monitor.....


----------



## chowder

magicre said:


> so, are you going to feed mr. rocky the venison he wouldn't eat last night?


Yes, Mr. Rocky got his venison this morning and he ate it just fine. He was downright HUNGRY!! Rotten rotten dog. 

Plus, I now throw raw chicken livers in his pan with his chicken and he eats them. No more cooking his liver in bacon grease for him!! We are really progressing in this house :becky:


----------



## magicre

chowder said:


> Yes, Mr. Rocky got his venison this morning and he ate it just fine. He was downright HUNGRY!! Rotten rotten dog.
> 
> Plus, I now throw raw chicken livers in his pan with his chicken and he eats them. No more cooking his liver in bacon grease for him!! We are really progressing in this house :becky:


you're a good mommy.

for me, it's the only way to roll with these spoiled rotten kids.....

i figure it this way.

i feed them raw. this is money i could be spending me, me, me.

but i spend it willingly and lovingly on them. they eat better than i do....well, no they don't, but equivalently as well...

so, they damned sure will eat what i give them or starve.


----------

